
Will cell service stay up in the event of a power outage in Northern California? - wwayer
PG&amp;E has floated the possibility of a major power cut in Northern California this week.  Realistically, if a multitude of counties lose power, will cell phone service continue to function for the duration of the outage?
======
pwg
Unless the cell towers have also backup generators, when their backup
batteries have gone flat, there will be no cell service.

